
We Need Masks4All by Lex Fridman - elchudi2
https://twitter.com/lexfridman/status/1243514464865005570
======
elchudi2
Papers about effectiveness of basic masks at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HLrm0pqBN_5bdyysOeoOBX4p...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HLrm0pqBN_5bdyysOeoOBX4pt4oFDBhsC_jpblXpNtQ/edit#)

The Czech Republic story at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EWpWmyjzM4sNBF-7jp_1Y9a-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EWpWmyjzM4sNBF-7jp_1Y9a-pqiRg0wakGXy7kj11RA/preview)

And a more in depth video from Jeremy Howard (fast.ai guy) at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoDwXwZXsDI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoDwXwZXsDI)

------
x3osint
A brilliant man: "Every tragedy has its victims, its heroes, and its
charlatans. Victims suffer. Heroes do all they can to help. Charlatans deceive
others for personal gain. Be the hero. Beware of the charlatans."

